# MS Visio UML Method Parameter



## js-mueller (15. April 2008)

Hi,

also ich habe ein Problem mit MS Visio. Und zwar wenn ich in einer UML Schablone einer Methode einen Parameter zuweise, muss ich für diesen Parameter seine Direction angeben, also in out oder inout. Im deutschen ist es ein aus ein/aus.

Sprich:

methode1 (in param : int)

und ich möchte

methode1 (param : int)

Ich bin mir zwar voll bewusst das es UML standard ist, aber wenn man immer in als Direction hat ist es ziemlich nervig dies immer stehen zu haben.

Weiss jemand wie ich diese Option ausschalten kann?


----------



## Mel_One (22. Januar 2009)

Hm, sowas wäre für mich auch interessant...Speziell, da ich mit der deutschen Version arbeite und da anstelle von "in" oder "out"  "ein" bzw. "aus" steht.
Ich möcht jetzt eigentlich nicht für 2 Worte 32 Euro für ein Language Pack bezahlen....

Edit: Huch, übersehen, die deutschen Übersetzungen hat der Vorposter ja schon geschrieben...  Die beiden Begriffe sind einfach nur irritierend.


----------



## Mel_One (24. Februar 2009)

K, ich glaub, solange man die Language-Packs nicht hat und somit auf die englische Version umsteigt, gibts da kaum ne Möglichkeit. Ansonsten kann man das ganze halt einfach auf Englisch umstellen, da sind die Beschriften soweit vorhanden.


----------

